# 700c Rear Wheel - Screw-on Freewheel type



## SilverSurfer (7 Sep 2008)

Looking for one of the old type with a thread for a screw-on freewheel (NOT a freehub for a cassette).

Needn't be perfect but would obviously prefer good condition. Cheers


Not needed now...


----------

